# Warn Provantage Tapered plow shoes



## Fred Bear (Dec 19, 2013)

Has anyone had any trouble out of the shoes on the tapered provantage Warn plow? I plow a long gravel drive and at first I ripped the brackets right off. Called Warn and emailed them pics. They said they will send me a new blade. I rebuilt the shoe brackets out of necessity because it snowed. Now, I've worn completely through a shoe and winter is only half over. The wear bar sure is wearing fast to and it hasnt even touched the ground.
I know some will say dont even use shoes but when I angle the blade the side closest to the ATV hangs much lower than the other. So it would be impossible to just raise the blade a bit in the angled position.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

can you post up a pic of what your talking about?

can you maybe only run your shoe on the angle side?
that way when 1 is worn down you can then put the other one in its place?

just a idea


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

make a bracket to hold a truck plow shoe You shouldn't wear out one of them


----------



## Fred Bear (Dec 19, 2013)

and that is exactly what I did!! I welded 1/4 angle iron on for a base and then made a box out of 1/4 angle iron. Stuck 2 cast iron western round plow shoes in there. I bet those wont wear out.

Not sure what you want a pic of. The repair?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fred Bear;1732648 said:


> and that is exactly what I did!! I welded 1/4 angle iron on for a base and then made a box out of 1/4 angle iron. Stuck 2 cast iron western round plow shoes in there. I bet those wont wear out.
> 
> Not sure what you want a pic of. The repair?


Say the atv will wear out before them shoes LOL


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i had stainless welded to the bottom of my shoes[non prov]
also had a blade made from cutter bar steel[1/4"]3-1/2 " wide
and i drilled holes in the center so it can be reversed for twice the life.
did the same to the shoes on my simplicity snowblower.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Fred Bear;1732648 said:


> and that is exactly what I did!! I welded 1/4 angle iron on for a base and then made a box out of 1/4 angle iron. Stuck 2 cast iron western round plow shoes in there. I bet those wont wear out.
> 
> Not sure what you want a pic of. The repair?


just a pic of your blade and where shoe was mounted up.

I don't have a warn plow so I was just trying to get a better idea of what your problem was.

Pics are very helpful sometime

any ways glad you got it worked out.


----------



## Fred Bear (Dec 19, 2013)

this is how the shoe bracket broke







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fred Bear (Dec 19, 2013)

and this is what we built to repair it. Those are the stock shoes that wore out. I now have western truck plow shoes in there







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good.

thanks for the pics.


----------



## Fred Bear (Dec 19, 2013)

of course I painted it.


----------

